
Radiation Is Said to Be Released in Russian Military Accident - rishabhd
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/08/08/world/europe/russia-radiation-accident.html
======
stestagg
There seem to be a lot of radiation release stories recently coming out of
Russia.

It’s slightly worrying

